# Quick move...Am I crazy?



## TonyMazen (Dec 19, 2013)

OK, so I've had enough of Ireland and have always wanted to live in the Philippines or Thailand. I've visited both years ago and loved them.

Right now, I have a job (Lotus Domino Software developer), and have experience with other IT roles like Call Centre agent, Change Management, Disaster Recovery Consultant etc...reasonably useful skills. 

If I were to just 'up and leave' and fly to the Philippines, can I work/seek employment whilst on the 30 day visitor visa, and then get a work visa if I find employment? Or can I only take jobs advertised outside the country?

Also, I know it could take a while to find employment, so roughly speaking, how long would I be able to survive with about €20,000 in the bank? (considering visa renewal fees, accommodation, food & travel).

Thanks all!!


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

You would need a work permit which is difficult to get and even if you found work salaries are very very low. I do have friends that telecommute to their western jobs (work online).


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Find work in the Philippines, "Not so fast", if your caught with out an Alien Work Permit after you pay your fines you are deported, IAW US Embassy link with more information below

Living and working in the Philippines | Embassy of the United States Manila, Philippines

If you do find a job that will hire you, then before you work a single day you need to apply for an Alien Employment Permit, initial cost is 8,000 pesos with a yearly fee of 3,000 pesos here's a link to the Philippine website listed as Bureau of Local Employment.

http://www.ble.dole.gov.ph/faqs.asp

If you plan on living here you need an Immigrant Visa/card and the easiest way to get that is through marriage here but there's a requirement for a police clearance from your country, so without that you would need to fly back to Ireland and get this accomplished. You can live here and keep extending your Visa and when it reaches it's end, fly off for one day and do it all over again but working on a tourist Visa can land you in Jail if caught in a sting and after serving time it's listed on the website as 3 months - 3 years and deported never to return.


----------



## Billfish (Apr 13, 2013)

Containing a certain percentage of crazy is one of the prerequisites for enjoying life over here so on that front at least you will fit in just fine with the rest of us!


----------



## TonyMazen (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks all.

So I'm better off finding a job with a reputable company before moving & getting the Alien Work Permit sorted. Once there, I can then just extend the visa and leave for 1 day when it's about to expire...to reset the clock as such.

Thanks again.


----------

